

Would you take the honeymoon pill? - grovulent
http://reviewsindepth.com/2012/09/would-you-take-the-honeymoon-pill/

======
nazgulnarsil
Oh good a new class of people to hate. I hate the 90% who say no to the
experience machine too. Humans are insane.

------
vasco
Not wanting to take the pill is classic cognitive dissonance. You want a good
and lasting relationship forever but after you realize you'll never have it
you come to terms that it isn't that great anyway because of this and that.

Not sure why this is on HN though.

------
camo
If such a pill was invented it would be used maliciously to spike those
unrequited loves.

------
grovulent
Not sure why this deserved to be taken off the front page... It's not against
the submission guidelines... Did I otherwise do something wrong?

